

No Experience to Junior Application Developer Resources - burritofanatic
http://quitlawandcode.com/resources.html

======
MichaelCrawford
I'm building an index of computer employers at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

It is very much a prototype so far. My intention is to cover every city in the
world that has significant computer industry - not just software but hardware
too - but so far I've just got seattle, portland/vancouver, san francisco,
santa cruz, san luis obispo, new york, boston, london and berlin.

I'm working on ways to automate this, so far I've done it mostly be hand.

~~~
burritofanatic
This is very cool! Yeah, doing it by hand might not be ideal, but I think
you'll probably want to review the submissions anyway. Another thing you can
do is maybe setup Amazon Turk to have Turkers verify, but that will cost
money, of course.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
That had not occurred to me. Thanks!

There are lots of ways I could find the companies by scraping websites, which
would be quicker in the long run, but many sites are not amenable to scraping.
For example VC firms always list their portfolio companies but sometimes they
only have graphics of their logos, without textual names or links.

